#  Erste Hilfe >   Stabile Seitenlage >

## Patientenschubser

Da das Thema bei der Herz Lungen Wiederbelebung aufgekommen ist will ich das hier mal anbringen. 
Es gibt die "alte" Methode:  Bildquelle 
und die neue Variante:   Bildquelle   
Ich bin davon überzeugt das die alte Methode die Stabilere ist.
Aber hier scheiden sich sicherlich die Geister, wie bei allem in der Medizin. 
Wichtig ist das ihr wenigstens ein Variante könnt, oder nach kurzem überlegen. 
Versuch macht kluch  :Smiley:  
Einfach mal zuhause mit dem Partner ausprobieren.
(was für´ne Freizeit Beschäftigung) 
Ihr werdet sehen es klappt vll nicht beim ersten Mal, aber nach ein paar Versuchen wisst ihr wieder wie es geht!  * Bitte nehmt an der Umfrage teil, es sind mehrere Antworten möglich!* 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Stine

Mein Töchterchen musste dran glauben - lach :Zunge raus:  
Also, ich tendiere auch zur alten Methode. Denke auch, dass die viel stabiler ist. 
Kann man bei der neuen nicht ziemlich schnell wieder auf den Rücken kippen??

----------


## baesle

Ich kannte die neue noch gar nicht (schäm) war ja lange auch nicht mehr auf Fortbildungen und so. Hmm werd sie später mal versuchen aber mir schein die alte auch stabiler und ich kann sie im schlaf. Denke mal lieber die alte als keine mal schauen nächste Woche bin ich auf einer HVO Fortbildung vielleicht zwigen die uns ja auch noch die neue. Bin mal gespannt.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es kann dich doch kein Mensch "zwingen" die neue stabile Seitenlage zu machen.
Wenn du die alten Methode besser beherrschst dann sei es so  :Smiley:

----------


## baesle

hm, sorry ich meinte zeigen meine finger kommen manchmal nicht so ganz klar mit der tastatur bzw. die finger sind schneller als mein hirn, naja wie auch immer.ja also zwingen kann uns keiner lass ich mich auch von niemandem ich werd weiter die alte machen wie auch mein mann mit dem hab ich das we mal das thema besprochen er ist auch eher von der alten überzeugt und wir sind zum schluss gekommen es gibt sicher ein kuddelmuddel wenn wir jetzt versuchen die neue zu machen und umzudenken. ich bin im allgemeinen eh mal gespannt was sich alles verändert hat auch im hinblick auf hlw und andere abläufe. da ich jetzt ja wieder "neueinsteiger" nach 3 jahren pause bin fehlt ir mom auch ein bisschen die übung. wollte mir eigentlich die rh unterlagen mal anschauen aber mein mann meint ich soll mal bis nach der fortbildung warten dann wüsste ich auch die neusten dinge so werd ichs machen. grüssle

----------


## baesle

> Es kann dich doch kein Mensch "zwingen" die neue stabile Seitenlage zu machen.
> Wenn du die alten Methode besser beherrschst dann sei es so

  :s_thumbup: Glücklicherweise waren unsere "Lehrer" bei der Fortbildung auch der Meinung jeder macht das wie er es kann egal ob neue oder alte Seitenlage ! Hauptsache man beherrscht eine und bringt sie dann im Notfall auch hin.
Ich bin froh nach diesem WE wieder etwas mehr zum Thema EH zu wissen. Und es war mal wieder nütig das ich mich Fortbilde, werde dies jetzt öfter tun (müssen) auch wegen meiner Ehrenamtlichen Aufgabe als HVO.

----------


## Sterni

@Schubser 
Die alte ist tatsächlich stabiler, die neue hingegen ist für Ersthelfer leichter zu beherrschen.  
Im Rettungsdienst kommt jedoch nur die alte Form der Stabilen Seitenlage in Einsatz, da man mit der neuen den Patienten regelmäßig umlagern müsste wegen etwaiger Durchblutungsstörungen hervorgerufen durch das liegen auf dem unten liegenden Arm.  
@all 
Ehrlich gesagt halte ich es für einen generellen Mythos unbedingt Stabile Seitenlage in Lehrbuchform anwenden zu müssen, da es eigentlich egal ist wie der Patient auf der Seite liegt, Hauptsache Kopf überstreckt und Mund als tiefster Punkt so das Erbrochenes abfließen kann.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Die stabile Seitenlage (siehe auch der Name!) macht schon viel Sinn für Ersthelfer.
Die Seitenlage ist wirklich stabil (nur bei der alten Methode) und der Patient liegt sicher. 
Bewusstlosse neigen dazu,keinen ausreichenden Muskeltonus zu haben um eine gewisse Körperspannung aufrecht zu erhalten....
... oder anders, Bewusstlose sind wie große mit wassergefüllt Luftballons ... 
Leider ist bei der "neuen" Methode der Kopf nicht der tiefste Punkt, somit kann der Betroffene z.B. Erbrochenes aspiriren (einatmen), das kann u.a. zu einer Lungenentzündung führen.

----------


## gruenerhund

> Leider ist bei der "neuen" Methode der Kopf nicht der tiefste Punkt, somit kann der Betroffene z.B. Erbrochenes aspiriren (einatmen), das kann u.a. zu einer Lungenentzündung führen.

 
Huhu,  
der einzige Sinn der stabilen Seitenlage ist doch zu verhindern, dass die Patienten Erbrochenes verschlucken, bzw dieses in die Lunge läuft. Das ist sowohl bei der ersten als auch bei der zweiten gegeben. Ich denke für alle Ersthelfer aus nicht medizinischem Bereich, ist eine Anleitung sehr gut und sie sollte so einfach wie möglich sein.
Daher ist die zweite wohl die bessere:-) Die größte Gefahr dabei ist, die Entwicklung eines so gennanten "Mendelson-Syndrom". Bei diesem läuft der saure Magensaft in die Luftröhre und greift die Lunge an. Leider hat das Mendelson-Syndrom je nach Quelle eine große Gefahr daran zu versterben.  
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass man auch nicht mehr Atmen kann wenn erbrochenes
in ihr ist gilt bei allen Bewußtlosen: stabile Seitenlage :-) 
Egal wie. 
Gruß

----------


## Methedras

Hallo zusammen! 
Um erstmal mit einem Mythos aufzuräumen: 
die "neue" Seitenlage ist keinesweg neu, sondern schon lange unter dem Begriff "NATO-Seitenlage" bekannt. 
Der größte Vorteil in meinen Augen ist, dass die Schritte wesentlich einfacher sind und dadurch die Chance größer ist, dass sich der Laien-Helfer irgendwann einmal an die (einigermaßen) richtige Durchführung erinnert. 
Wobei ich selbst auch die Meinung vertrete "lieber irgendeine Seitenlage als gar keine".

----------


## Sylvia

Hey,bei der alten Seitenlage kann man nicht so schnell auf den Rücken zurück fallen.Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht gerade bei Älteren Menschen besteht da die Gefahr.Sicherlich die neue Methode geht schneller.Aber ich denke die Erste Hilfe soll doch schnell und sinnvoll sein,also egal welche Hauptsache überhaut eine oder ?

----------


## Mascha

Wir haben am Wochenende die Neue und die "Alte" Stabile Seitenlage gemacht.
Die Alte ist einfach nur gewohnt für die Jenigen die sie schon lange kennen. 
Die Neue ist sehr einfach wenn man Jemand schwergewichtiges hat.
Man sollte wenn man beide kann einfach der Situation entscheident und wie sicher man ist eine Variante nehmen.  Es ist immer Besser eine zumachen als gar keine. 
Das mit dem zurückfallen stimmt nicht da der Patient in sich zusammen sackt.
Bei dem üben ist das meistens so das der Kopf und die Schulter oben bleiben.
Wie unser Ausbilder gesagt hat das hat dann was mit dem Vertrauen zutun.
Wir hatten welche die sind in sich zusammen gesackt und andere nicht.

----------


## spokes

ich hatte heute das "Vergnügen" ein bewusstlose Person aufzufinden.  
Ich dachte immer, ich würde die stabile Seitenlage können (alte Variante). Automatisch gemacht habe ich die neue Variante. Die ist wirklich fast intuitiv zu machen.    Der Junge kam schnell wieder zu sich, danach war eine Runde Beine hochlagern dran.  
Ach ja, kaum war der Rettungswagen (ein gefühlte Ewigkeit) da, kippte die nächste Person um. Aber da musste ich zum Glück nicht mehr helfen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Prima ob du nun die neue oder di alte Methode anwendest war gal.
Wichtig war du hast geholfen! 
Haste gut gemacht  :Smiley:

----------


## Kimberly

Hey  :Smiley:  
Also ich bin seid 10 Jahren im Roten Kreuz und wir hatten immer die alte, Jahre lang. Naja nach einiger Zeit mussten wir dann auch die neue lernen. Also ich muss sagen, ich finde die "neue" viel besser, da sie schneller, einfacher und leichtergeht und zu merken ist. 
Die alte war auch nicht schlecht aber ich denke, dass man sich die neue einfach besser merken kann und dann das Problem nicht mehr hat wenn man eine verletzung an Arm hat den iwie da drunter durchzuschieben. Jedoch ist letztendlich egal welche man macht, haupsache man hilf.

----------


## Rettungsamsel

Wenn ihr mit "neue" die Seitenlage nach NATO-Standart meint, muss ich sagen finde ich diese schlechter als die "alte"!
Sie ist vielleicht ein bisschen simpler als die "alte" aber ich finde so einen riesen Unterschied macht das ganze bei der Handhabung und auch der Schnelligkeit nicht.
Der große Nachteil der "neuen" SSL ist, dass kein maximales Gefälle von Magen zu Mundwinkel geschaffen wird, da man auf seiner Schulter bzw. seinem Arm liegt und somit im Gefälle ca. 5-10cm Miese macht. Im Endeffekt hat man nur noch ein sehr geringes, bis gar kein Gefälle mehr... Wozu dann noch stabile Seitenlage :Huh?:  Wo ist denn da noch der Aspirationsschutz?
Einfacher bedeutet nicht immer gleich besser!!!!!

----------

